# The Del Rey Trio



## TheDelReyTrio (Oct 21, 2012)

I finally adopted 3 female rats, about 7 weeks old ! 
Collectively they are the Del Rey Trio

Lana (pronounced lawn-uh) is tan
Carmen - is a black hooded
Lolita - is a grey hooded !

They are so adorable and friendly & smart already !

I've had them for 3 days and have held all of them several times individually and Carmen and Lolita together a few times !

I'm so excited ! This is my first experience as a rat owner ! I'm glad to have this forum ! It's nice to meet you all and your ratties ! 

Here are a few pictures of my little ladies ! 

http://youtu.be/KPVXSCVdec8 a video of them playing !

So happy to be here 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Cute. Curious? what type of cage are they in? it's kind of hard to tell and it looks like a tank?


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome! Cute girls!!


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

Very cute rats!


----------



## TheDelReyTrio (Oct 21, 2012)

They are in a Super Pet Cage unfortunately. But it was free from a friend moving to college. I've had to temporarily block the sides (both inside and outside) with cardboard and duct tape as they can fit through the bars since they're so small  I've had Lolita in particular escape three times, Carmen once and Lana once. So far since I've boarded up the bottom it's been much better ! 

My Dad is going to help me put wire over the entire thing for now so I can put the levels and ramps up for them ! I assume they're trying to escape because they want to climb and have nowhere to do so yet. They haven't gotten far and my rat room is safe, nowhere they could really get to although I'm still paranoid. 

Lolita was the first to use the wheel and has shown the other two how ! They play fight a lot (very minimal squealing) if I hear it loud enough I always gently tap the cage and say 'girls' in a stern voice and they stop. 

Lolita is definitely curious, and very smart already, when I had my bonding time with her she allowed me to pet her while she laid on my shoulder while I was laying down and was bruxing already ! Carmen is more relaxed than the other two and when we had out bonding time she fell asleep in my sweater while I laid in bed ! And Lana is super hyper and jumps all over the place !


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TheDelReyTrio (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome  I'm excited to be here and learn from the best !


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

They're adorable!


----------



## TheDelReyTrio (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you ^_^


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I see you got your ratties to use a wheel. I wish my girls would use theirs!


----------



## TheDelReyTrio (Oct 21, 2012)

They are very young about 7 weeks ! I figured if I started them super early they'd use it forever


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TheDelReyTrio (Oct 21, 2012)

Just an update  

I'm so in love with my girls ! They've come so far in the last month that I've had them ! I'm so happy I did all my research and decided to get them. They make a wonderful addition to my life ! Couldn't be happier ! 

And I want to thank everyone here for being so wonderful and helpful ! I really love this forum ! Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Great shots


----------



## TheDelReyTrio (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you (*^_^*) @dustyrat


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

What cuties Enjoy them!!


----------



## TheDelReyTrio (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm enjoying them SO much ! Thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

They are adorable! Congratz!


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

WELCOME to the forum. Your rats a beautiful!


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

Once you go rat, you never go back!


----------



## TheDelReyTrio (Oct 21, 2012)

Awe ! Thanks everyone ! 

You're all so welcoming  

And yes I totally agree, I was just telling my Dad that today. That I'm going to be the crazy rat lady instead of a crazy cat lady ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

It is a wonderful addiction I do not ever want to be cured of!


----------

